# *UPDATE 2* Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2010)

```
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/post-19215-128277574492.gif"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-4810" title="post-19215-128277574492" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/post-19215-128277574492.gif" alt="" width="399" height="358" /></a></strong></p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE 2*

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Expect to see in camera filters of some kind.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">A few more new features are also in the camera. Here’s hoping one of them is continuous AF in video mode.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

<span style="font-weight: normal;">The specs are CR3 now, I just wanted to add a couple more things.</span></strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">96% VF</span></strong></li>
<li><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">All 9AF points are crosstype </span></strong></li>
</ul>
<p>There are a couple more new features I’m told. However, the features were vague. There seems to be a language barrier, I’ll keep digging.</p>
<p><strong>Are these the 60D Specs?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I was told to CR3 this, I’m going to CR2.5 it instead.Ã‚Â We’ll know soon if they’re true.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 60D Specifications

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>18 MP. 17.9 effective</li>
<li>APS-C</li>
<li>100-6400 (Hi: 12800)</li>
<li>1/250 flash sync</li>
<li>sdxc/hc</li>
<li>h.264</li>
<li>1080 – 30/25/24</li>
<li>720 – 50/60</li>
<li>3″ Screen, 1MP</li>
<li>14 bit</li>
<li>11 min video</li>
<li>5.3FPS</li>
<li>digic 4</li>
<li>9 AF points</li>
<li>63 zone (metering)</li>
</ul>
<p>The specs came from <a href="http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http://d-spot.co.il/forum/index.php%3Fshowtopic%3D237681&sl=iw&tl=en" target="_self">d-spot</a>.</p>
<p>These are pretty much what we’re reported for the last few weeks. We’ve reported the switch to SD cards previously as well.</p>
<p>The 5.3fps is a new one, as is H.264.</p>
<p>I can already hear the complaints about the 9AF points. We’ll have to wait and see if it’s an updated AF system. At the pricepoint I’ve heard for this camera, I doubt it.</p>
<p>I’m also interested to know if the body is 100% plastic as previously reported.</p>
<p><em>Thanks Y</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p class="facebook"><a href="http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/canon-eos-60d-specs-cr2-5/" target="_blank" title="Share on Facebook">Share on Facebook</a></p>
```


----------



## noobie (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Crickets


----------



## Vishal (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

The camera is gonna be announced officially on Aug 26th right ?


----------



## channs (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Would be great if they make IQ with kit lens atleast better than D90. I had bought 50D, repenting now.


----------



## Jay-Kay (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



Canon Rumors said:


> 11 min video


Sounds unrealistic because 5D, 7D and 550D can all record 30min.
...or does Canon set up the data rate so that the 60D will reach the 4GB limit after 11min?


----------



## Cyrax (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

11min might pertain to the H.264 since it's a different format?

And is that a wireless flash transmitter I spy in the pic?


----------



## yitzy (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



dilbert said:


> I think what's more interesting is what's not written ... for example, we're all expecting it to have an articulating screen but that isn't mentioned.


That IS mentioned in the original Hebrew post!


----------



## Jay-Kay (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



Cyrax said:


> 11min might pertain to the H.264 since it's a different format?


different format? The others use h264 too!

edit/ for video mode I personally (and i think some others too) hope that you can shut off the audio automatic and audio gain


----------



## Matt (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Guys, this is the same camera we saw the back side of last week. Notice the articulating screen hinge on the right side, the button on top of mode select dial? My bet is 60D will have an articulating screen!! 

http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/60d1.jpg

Also notice the shape of the prism bump...


----------



## LukeS (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

The Nikon D90 replacement, the D7000, will destroy this camera with it's:
- 100% viewfinder
- dual memory cards
- 6-8fps
- 39 AF points
- mag body
- 25600 ISO

What is canon smoking?


----------



## Woody (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

With those kind of specs, the 60D is already dead in the cradle even before it gets released. Just look at Sony's A55 and the upcoming Nikon D7000.

Canon has really lost it this time.


----------



## Cyrax (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

More observations, as compared to the 50D (besides the button on the mode dial)...

The scroll wheel above the shutter button looks like it is flush with the top of the camera where the info screen is. the 50D's is slightly recessed. Also, I see only three buttons above the info screen?  The 50D has four.
Can't tell if the grip as larger, as speculated recently. There appears to be a bit more bulge to the flash mount area. Also, obviously, the microphone holes.


----------



## JLN (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

You can also make out the notches where the hinge for the articulating screen is.

Also there's the "button" in the centre of the mode dial, much akin to the leaked photos.

Looks like the real deal.


----------



## roger (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

So it's really Digic 4 and 5.3fps. Just like I posted few days before.

The good news is: it will be cheap.


----------



## LukeS (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



roger said:


> The good news is: it will be cheap.


It needs to be or it will be in a whole world of hurt with those specs.


----------



## hoktar (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

WOW what a shit :-X

They screwed up big big time. I mean what the hell they seriously brought a bad 7D!
What the hell is this?! Who needs this shit! So that's what I was waitng for 2 years now. Now I still have to buy the 7D again. OMG I am so mad at Canon.
I could kill them for the SD cards.

So I was really right, the only thing they brought was the shitty flip screen.
Go to hell Canon.


----------



## Pelican (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



Jay-Kay said:


> Sounds unrealistic because 5D, 7D and 550D can all record 30min.
> ...or does Canon set up the data rate so that the 60D will reach the 4GB limit after 11min?


No, it's not true. 
The 5D2, 7D and 550D has a 4 GB size limit, not a time limit. 
Even if you record black video the file size will reach the 4 GB limit less than 20 minutes...


----------



## roger (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



LukeS said:


> roger said:
> 
> 
> > The good news is: it will be cheap.
> ...


If it need to be, that it will be. When was the last time that you saw Canon position and price something poorly?

I guess $200 more than 550D.


----------



## Justin (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Looks like Canon marketing are working hard to cripple this machine in every way they can. I still think there isn't a need for this. 7D is a great camera that doesn't need a little brother.


----------



## markpsf (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

IF (always a big IF) these specs are correct, how would the 60D stack up against the 7D....the decision facing me!?

Mark


----------



## Justin (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Burn. All I can say is don't judge a camera till you see the IQ. If it matches the 7D and comes in at less then you get what you want right? You waited for 2 years for a reason. And if at the end of the day you decide the 7D suits you better, then you will still be happy with it. 

My thing is that Nikon lenses are starting to really impress me. D700 successor and the 28-300 and 85 1.4 and 14-24 would make a killer kit. 



hoktar said:


> WOW what a shit :-X
> 
> They screwed up big big time. I mean what the hell they seriously brought a bad 7D!
> What the hell is this?! Who needs this shit! So that's what I was waitng for 2 years now. Now I still have to buy the 7D again. OMG I am so mad at Canon.
> ...


----------



## LukeS (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



roger said:


> LukeS said:
> 
> 
> > roger said:
> ...



$200 more than the 550D is too expensive, the Nikon D7000 will be right about that price and it's specs are far superior.


----------



## Justin (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

My guess is $1049



roger said:


> LukeS said:
> 
> 
> > roger said:
> ...


----------



## hoktar (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Well Justin,

I knew it can't be as good as the 7D but we already have a camera "worse" than the 7D and that's the 550D.
So what the hell is this 60D Supposed to be?! Who needs this crap, it's a crippled mix of a 7D and a 550D, not good for anything. If it were at least good for video (autofocus thing) or lowligt, or just SOMETHING! But this is useless!!
And who the fu... needs SD cards!!! I mean seriously, they did everything, to destroy the xxD! Why the hell would I spend an extra 300-400$ on a camera that is just slightly bigger than the 550D and has a Flipscreen?!?! That's insane.

Die Canon.


----------



## Vishal (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



Woody said:


> With those kind of specs, the 60D is already dead in the cradle even before it gets released. Just look at Sony's A55 and the upcoming Nikon D7000.
> 
> Canon has really lost it this time.


Hi i just saw the _*Sony A55's Specs & Review on dpReview*_ and i sadly Echo your sentiment now.


----------



## Mark2 fan (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Things are gonna get expensive, looks like I'll need to get a D7000 for mid range needs, a A55 for my consumer/travel needs, keep my 5dmk2 for my professional needs, and a evil or some sort, most likely the next nikon


----------



## markpsf (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

I just joined this forum to get some good reasoned thinking.

But unlike the DP Review forum it seems as though this is a place to vent frustrations. Lots of expectations. No firm specs yet. Definitely no reviews. Yet people are ready to leap into the arms of Sony (plenty of ripping of their cameras BTW from those expecting more of Sony...so it goes!) and Nikon. 

I'll stay tuned in case there are some good and reasoned analyses posted. In the meantime...vent away.

And I do appreciate the website...Lots of good balanced info here.

MP


----------



## hoktar (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

dilbert
I know the flipscreen is usefull (I shoot macro too) but the hell it's the only feature it has more than the 550D!!!!!!!
What a .... is this?!
It is a year older than the next in lineup (7D) and doesn't even have its 12800 ISO!!! And less fps than the 50D This is total crap!!!


----------



## roger (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



LukeS said:


> roger said:
> 
> 
> > LukeS said:
> ...



I think Nikon will have a big relief. 60D will give them some breathing room, so D7000 don't need to be priced too aggressively. After all, Nikon is not in the business of killing Canon, it's in the business of making profit.


----------



## Joefresco (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Well, I was planning on getting a D700 until I found out the body was supposed to cost $1200. I was thinking more along the lines of $900. I've decided to check around, and the 60D and A55 are my top two alternatives.


----------



## J (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Well, look on the bright side: if 60D is truly a marketplace dud, it will see quick discounts and/or the 70D will be introduced that much earlier. The xxD series was on a 12-18 month release cycle before the 50D after all.


----------



## scalesusa (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

I'm gettin married in the morning. Ding dong the bells are gonna chime. Feather and tar me, call out the army, but get me to the church on time.

Congratulations on your marriage!


----------



## hmmm (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

About what I was expecting except I was still holding out hope for CF. Bummer. But it is still a full 3" high quality LCD, despite being articulated.

For those giving up on Canon innovation... there is that hybrid camera that may appear for Photokina. But if it is priced at a "flagship" level it will be irrelevant to the under 1.5k USD discussion. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/category/photography/canon-hybrid/

It would appear that other camera makers are advancing in value (more features at the same price point) and innovation, while XXD is relatively stagnant. It had better at least be priced right.


----------



## scalesusa (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



Jay-Kay said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > 11 min video
> ...



This was pretty much predictable. After Canon came out with the 7d to match the D300, any XXD camera had to be a lower end camera to match the D90 series. Expect the price to be $100 lower than the D95. I'm kinda suprised that they came out with it at all, they seemed to have delayed for Nikon and Sony to show their hand.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Fortunately my 40D continues to work well for my needs. !0 mp is large enough for magazine ads. And seeing as I don't "motor drive" the camera I've lots of shutter life left.

As I've said all along, cameras are just tools. So I'll look at the new Nikon, Pentax and Sony cameras. The problem with Pentax and Sony is that they don't have tilt & shift lenses, but the Nikon PC-E Micro NIKKOR 85mm f/2.8D is a better lens, in many ways, than Canon TS-E 90 f2.8.

Just have to wait and see how things shake out, but if I do switch I will miss my EF-S 10-22 f3.5-4.5.


----------



## Maldical (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



LukeS said:


> The Nikon D90 replacement, the D7000, will destroy this camera with it's:
> - 100% viewfinder
> - dual memory cards
> - 6-8fps
> ...



Couldn't agree more assuming they are in the same price range.


----------



## Woody (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



c.d.embrey said:


> but the Nikon PC-E Micro NIKKOR 85mm f/2.8D is a better lens, in many ways, than Canon TS-E 90 f2.8.



Do you have links that show this? I am intrigued and most surprised.

I agree Sony is very much lacking in their lens department, not just the tilt-shift stuff.


----------



## muteteh (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



channs said:


> Would be great if they make IQ with kit lens atleast better than D90. I had bought 50D, repenting now.



Well, the photo above shows the EF-S 18-135. but over the past decade Canon has release roughly a new kit lens a year, so I think there's place for hope.


----------



## J (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



muteteh said:


> but over the past decade Canon has release roughly a new kit lens a year, so I think there's place for hope.



I'm not questioning the claim, but mind listing off a brief timeline? I'm kind of curious about the kit lens history.


----------



## Pelican (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



J said:


> I'm not questioning the claim, but mind listing off a brief timeline? I'm kind of curious about the kit lens history.


http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/camera/lens/ef/ef-s.html


----------



## muteteh (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



J said:


> muteteh said:
> 
> 
> > but over the past decade Canon has release roughly a new kit lens a year, so I think there's place for hope.
> ...



Go to http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html and role down to the big lenses table. Note about half those kit lenses are versions of the EF-S 18-55mm [I/II, USM, IS].


----------



## cdpage (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

flip screen on an SLR? aside from make the camera bigger and heavier what good is that? its an SLR!!!

? will it have an internal flash transmitter? that would be great. rather than using my Opus hot shoe. does the T2i have that?

I'm looking to buy a T2i for me, and maybe upgrade the 40D at my work to a 7D... but if the 60D makes any sense i may go that route instead, but by the sounds of it this is just a good reason to push the price of the T2i down some


----------



## DockNorth (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

This is really disappointing. Have to agree with most of the comments. Gimmicks instead of improvements over the previous generations (40D, 50D). Looks like I will wait - no need for the 60D if that is really what it will be.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

No surprises here. This was always going to be a camera built to a price point. A step up from the Rebel but not enough to undercut the 7D. Bigger surprise is that anyone thought it would be otherwise.

I'm on my way back from the Cartier-Bresson exhibit in Chicago. Great reminder that great pictures don't have to be grain-free and tack sharp.

Heck he didn't even bother to spot his prints.


----------



## J (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

muteteh, many thanks for the link. I've been looking for an at-a-glance timeline like that for a while. It was most enlightening. I wonder what this year's EF-S will be?

Also, the Canon museum is a site that I easily forget exists. 

cdpage, T2i does not have internal flash commander. Only 7D for now.

The greedy part of me wishes the 60D really just has gimmicks added, specifically flipscreen and flash commander. Then Canon will lose enthusiast sales and will drop their prices to get volume. Perfect for vultures.


----------



## xtman36 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

All the specs look correct and it has Flip screen too. 3 inch (3:2) 1 million dots. As people are saying, I'm disappointed too... there is nothing much new to this 60D.

There is also a new wide angle fish eye coming out. 8-14
3 white lenses getting release 2.


----------



## Inst (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

If Canon is serious about the 60D they have to add at least 1 extra stop of high-iso performance. Repackaging the 7D/550D sensor is a recipe for failure.


----------



## ELK (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Overall this feature set seem to impress no one  
I would add that on this picture of 60D it's clear that there is no DOF button (or at least it's in a different place). I can't believe that 7D and 550D have DOF button and 60 doesn't. 
Another bad news - it's clear from this a previous pictures that the side connector compartment is 1-row, like 550D. They cleary couldn't fit all 5 connectors in that row. The Mic and HDMI text were visible on http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/60d1.jpg. Canon would never remove AV digital out and remote connectors, so it's again 550D-sh - the external flash connector that's missing. 

So we have 550D with flipscreen and LCD-top screen. If all the specs are true then I would never upgrade from 40D to 60D - at least only for one reason - this is NOT an upgrade in a single aspect. Why don't Canon call it 600D?


----------



## LukeS (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Is this releasing on the 26'th?? it is not up on the UK or China sites..


----------



## Grendel (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Hm. Assuming the body is metal (plastic isn't confirmed yet IIRC), that bump on top of the mode dial could be a GPS antenna... ;D


----------



## Cobalt720 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*

Well, im not mad, just disappointed... Now I have to consider the Nikon D7000 over this 60d. I mean, I've always loved canon, but come on... the Nikon D7000 is gonna be sick and the new 24-120 lens is NASTY! IDK tho, if I did go to Nikon, should I get the 28-300 ($1,049) or the 24-120 ($1,299). Let me know what you guys think... and yes, I would get body only. If Canon comes around and launches something better then this, I might reconsider. Just so you know, I did not want to buy a 550d, so I won't buy the 60d because they are just too damn similar.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 26, 2010)

Released 

http://www.dpreview.com/news/1008/10082620canoneos60d.asp

No 2000D? GRR Canon!


----------



## LukeS (Aug 26, 2010)

*AF microadjust: No
*
WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J (Aug 26, 2010)

LukeS said:


> *AF microadjust: No
> *
> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Um, wow. As if it wasn't fail enough I suppose.

At least it has my flash commander. But only 1 Speedlite? Wow. Total fail.


----------



## Inst (Aug 26, 2010)

Gaaarbage.

Given this event, should Canon just throw in the damn towel? They've been floundering since 1D3, 1Ds3, and the 50D; they've had time enough and resources enough to retake superiority from Nikon.

Meanwhile, the Nikon D7000 will add another stop of ISO performance...

Seriously, I regret deeply that I did not buy a D90 and jump on the Nikon wagon; sure, Canon has slightly better resolution at low-ISOs, but Nikon <--- dynamic range, very high ISO performance on the D3s, cheaper budget lenses (you don't have to pay for a lens hood on top of it!), better crop lenses (35mm prime, instead of fitting a .55x converter to reduce image quality on a 50mm 1.8, better wide angle crop lenses)...

I just can't see where people on the Nikon side would be jealous of Canon equipment. You get 50% more MP on the 5D2 and 7D/60D/550D, but that's it. You throw in high dynamic range at ISO 100 and you get banding.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2010)

Canon's marketing guy has done a great job on the 60D. They baically force us to buy the more expensive 7D or buy the mass production high volume( more total profit) 550D. The 6OD by itself without comparing with 7D or 550D is okay. But with only about $300 less than the 7D, the 60D becomes an over priced plastic camera with a lot less feature than the 7D. It makes the 7D becomes more attractive. With a price about $500 above the 550D, the 60D becomes an over priced plastic camera that does not have a lot more feature than the 550D. That makes the 550D looks like a bargain. So the 60D is serving its purpose for Canon, not customers like us.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 26, 2010)

Gaah, disappointing. No weather sealing, no mentioning of the body material --> plastic. The AF system is a joke.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon EOS 60D Specs [CR2.5]*



Cobalt720 said:


> Well, im not mad, just disappointed... Now I have to consider the Nikon D7000 over this 60d. I mean, I've always loved canon, but come on... the Nikon D7000 is gonna be sick and the new 24-120 lens is NASTY! IDK tho, if I did go to Nikon, should I get the 28-300 ($1,049) or the 24-120 ($1,299). Let me know what you guys think... and yes, I would get body only. If Canon comes around and launches something better then this, I might reconsider. Just so you know, I did not want to buy a 550d, so I won't buy the 60d because they are just too damn similar.



Definitely the 24-120. I am actually pretty jealous of that lens. It is the only Nikon (besides the 14-24)that I am jealous of. Enjoy your new gear!


----------



## roger (Aug 26, 2010)

So it's $1099. 100 more than I expected.

Why are so many people so mad? I don't get it. 60D seems like a very reasonable and decent camera to me. I think I'm buying it. My 40D is showing its age now.


----------



## Jay-Kay (Aug 26, 2010)

1099 US-Dollar = 865,899779 Euro

That is damned cheap for me. The T2i is about 700â‚¬.
Or dies Canon does the same shit like Apple: US:Europe=1:1 ?


----------



## unruled (Aug 26, 2010)

JayKay: ofcourse its 1:1. When is the last time in electronics that you saw otherwise?

roger: I'd never trade in my 40d for this 60d. That would be a downgrade (for me personally). 
If i were you I'd jump to 7d or 5d if anythingm, unless you want something lighter.


----------



## Jay-Kay (Aug 26, 2010)

Would it be profitable to buy it oversea from US? (I live in Germany)


----------



## roger (Aug 26, 2010)

unruled said:


> JayKay: ofcourse its 1:1. When is the last time in electronics that you saw otherwise?
> 
> roger: I'd never trade in my 40d for this 60d. That would be a downgrade (for me personally).
> If i were you I'd jump to 7d or 5d if anythingm, unless you want something lighter.


Of cause it's a downgrade. But it's what I need, than why not?

More pixels, better ISO, better LCD, and most importantly, video. Magnesium body is good, but it's not a must. All in a smaller, lighter package.

When 7D came out, people said: "It's just a D300, only two years later." When 5D2 came out, they said: "The same AF as 5D? What a piece of junk." Look where they are now.


----------



## unruled (Aug 26, 2010)

Jay-Kay said:


> Would it be profitable to buy it oversea from US? (I live in Germany)



If you were planning a holiday to the US, then it might save you a little, but that really depends more on the strength of the euro (or weakness of the $) than anything else. Right now the euro is pretty weak, so there's little incentive for that. I personally wouldn't bother unless the exchange rate changes in our favour (I'm in NL).

You may want to crosscheck prices in dutch webshops at www.tweakers.net/pricewatch (and just type in the model name. 60d is not listed yet though).


----------



## Inst (Aug 26, 2010)

Seriously? If Canon was smart, they'd package their newest sensors on their cheapest models, not on their most expensive models. The 60D should have been a competitor for the D7000/D95, but from the data provided it soudns like it'll be outclassed by the D90 successor.

The trick is, if you put your newest sensors on your budget models, you'll force your pros and "enthusiasts" to spend money buying the budget models, because they need (want, in the latter case), the best high ISO / picture quality. Once you have the bugs worked out of the sensor, you re-release with better featuresets, like AF, or dual DIGICs, 14-bit processing, etc... In this case, because the pros need those features, and the enthusiasts have too much money, they will not only buy your budget models, they'll buy your pro models as well, paying a premium for technology "preview" costs.

Everything wrong with the 60D could have been negated simply by putting on a new sensor with 1-stop gain over the 7D. It would have kept Canon in the game, no matter how the D95/D7000 turns out; if it has worse adjacent features, well, cut the prices somewhat, the xxD line is no longer an enthusiast camera but a budget enthusiast camera.


----------



## gkreis (Aug 26, 2010)

J said:


> LukeS said:
> 
> 
> > *AF microadjust: No
> ...



I know. This is infuriating. I NEVER would have imagined they would have pulled this... I'd have been all over the 7D if there wasn't so much controversy over its sensor. Too much to spend on a camera that might really disappoint with soft images. (I know some sites show sharp ones, but others show soft ones. I want my camera upgrade to have pretty solid kudos all around.)

Maybe it will grow on me, but this looks like the ugly duckling from a union of the 7D and 550D. What a mess.... Did they do focus groups or other surveys to see how folks would react? It is pretty sad when folks with money in hand are groaning at the sheer sight of it. Hard to overcome a bad first impression.

Makes me want to buy a used 40D as my second camera (to keep my other 40D company) and put the money in a nice lens. BUT, if this is the direction Canon continues... do I want get deeper into their product line?

Am I nuts for considering other companies?


----------



## unexposure (Aug 26, 2010)

unruled said:


> Jay-Kay said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be profitable to buy it oversea from US? (I live in Germany)
> ...


In NL, Konijnenberg sells the 60d for 1095â‚¬. ( http://www.foto-konijnenberg.nl/product/1515028/canon_eos_60d_body.html )


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2010)

60D by itself is a good camera. However, Canon should not call it a 60D. people expect a lot from the X0D camera ( including me). That is the main reasonj for all the complains. If you look at it from a price point of view. You pay $300 more than the T2i. You got a much better ergonomics, better functional control, penta prism, and a flip screen. That sounds like a reasonable deal to me. On the other hand, it is about $450 below the 7D. You will lose the Mg body, micro adjustment, joy stick, faster speed and gain a flip LCD. So is it worth to save the $450?? That is a personal choioce. For me, Neithe option is my choice. So I am just going to stay with my 40D and wait for thr next cmaera from Canon( assuming my 40D will last anothe 2 years).


----------



## gkreis (Aug 26, 2010)

chrome_dude said:


> J said:
> 
> 
> > LukeS said:
> ...



Maybe if Canon gets more dings, like the one in this review, they will add microadjustment in a firmware update.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/E60D/E60DA.HTM


----------



## Rocky (Aug 27, 2010)

chrome_dude said:


> J said:
> 
> 
> > LukeS said:
> ...


If 7D have issue on the sharpness of the picture, do you think that the 60D will not haved similar problem? 7D got a lot of attention when it came out. I doubt that 60D will got as much attention. So we may not see as much opinion as the 7D.


----------



## gkreis (Aug 27, 2010)

Rocky said:


> If 7D have issue on the sharpness of the picture, do you think that the 60D will not haved similar problem? 7D got a lot of attention when it came out. I doubt that 60D will got as much attention. So we may not see as much opinion as the 7D.



I was hoping it was something like the anti-alias filter and that was solved in the 60D. Actually, I hoping for a different sensor, but I am willing to hold out for the reviews to see if it is an issue.

Now... time to sit back and wait for the reviews...


----------



## gkreis (Aug 29, 2010)

dilbert said:


> chrome_dude said:
> 
> 
> > I know. This is infuriating. I NEVER would have imagined they would have pulled this... I'd have been all over the 7D if there wasn't so much controversy over its sensor. Too much to spend on a camera that might really disappoint with soft images. (I know some sites show sharp ones, but others show soft ones. I want my camera upgrade to have pretty solid kudos all around.)
> ...



Yes, that occurred to me.


----------



## unexposure (Aug 31, 2010)

dilbert said:


> chrome_dude said:
> 
> 
> > I know. This is infuriating. I NEVER would have imagined they would have pulled this... I'd have been all over the 7D if there wasn't so much controversy over its sensor. Too much to spend on a camera that might really disappoint with soft images. (I know some sites show sharp ones, but others show soft ones. I want my camera upgrade to have pretty solid kudos all around.)
> ...


this could be an effect created by the lens, rather than the camera I guess.
"Old" (or not so good) lenses do not perform very well regarding resolution - and my guess is, that 18mp are already exeeding maximum resolution of most lenses. 
A friend of mine owns the "old" 28-70 f2.8, I own 24-70 f2,8. I will do some testing next days comparing 7d vs. toycam1000d using those two lenses.


----------

